# Drool page



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi, i just found a nice site for lures to look at. Not sure if it is on the forum already so i thought i'd put it up anyway. It spretty helpful for a newbie like me to have a look at some of the lures you blokes talk about and get an idea on what they look like. Not sure if it will be very healthy for the bank balance tho :lol: , i could spend hours looking here http://www.campbellsprotackle.com/store/cats/lures.asp
Cheers.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks Jimmy , great site and look at all those lures that my bank manager is going to forclose on, hope hes a lure fisherman :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

Dont stop drooling yet mate 

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=catalogue&category_id=123


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

WOW thats a great site Allan. Huge range of fishing and camping thrown in on top. I can feel my wallet getting lighter and lighter  :lol: .


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

i lost my wallet 

Jay


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Wheres the moderator here! You guys shouldn't be allowed to post these web addresses without first posting a warning.
CAUTION YOU REQUIRE A MINIMUM OF 12 STUBBIES CHILLED AND IN FRIDGE BEFORE CLICKING ON THIS LINK. 
I hit the button and found myself high and dry with hours of ooohing & aaaahhing ahead of me! Nice links but!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)




----------

